# The Gallery



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Hey Gang, don't be afraid to post your creations to the Gallery. It is currently accessible by hitting the three dots in the upper right corner next to your avatar, though I have suggested to Admin moving it to the full forum listing.

For me, it's not just a great place to see some awesome sticks, but also a trip down amnesia lane. Seeing all the old familiar makers reminds me of what a great community we have here.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I agree Dww2 easier access to the gallery would be a plus. If I remember right before the change over the Gallery accessed directly on the same stripe the avatar is on.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Apparently, that's just the way it's going to be for the foreseeable future.

I'll just suggest to anyone who adds to the Gallery or Showcase to post a new discussion saying that there's something new there for us to check out.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

dww2 said:


> Apparently, that's just the way it's going to be for the foreseeable future.
> 
> I'll just suggest to anyone who adds to the Gallery or Showcase to post a new discussion saying that there's something new there for us to check out.


Thanks for trying. To bad . I think it would help the site grow if those looking to see what they could learn here could see the work in the gallery. With it hidden away they never see it.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

Thanks Dana, maybe I'm missing something here ?? when I hit the white balloon for "New" it takes me to the main page where the Gallery and Showcase is readily accessable. Just what is it that ya'll are having trouble with ?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

John Smith_inFL said:


> Thanks Dana, maybe I'm missing something here ?? when I hit the white balloon for "New" it takes me to the main page where the Gallery and Showcase is readily accessable. Just what is it that ya'll are having trouble with ?
> View attachment 28463


You right John. Did not see it. I do not use that page like I did And I just did not note it was there. I will note in “new gallery” only 2 pages are available there. When you go to “the gallery” in the 3 dots in the upper right there are some 50 pages. Much better look at the wide verity of work done by members.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

It's not that it's inaccessible. It's that it isn't as accessible as it could be (or used to be), and therefor probably not as popular or well used as it could be. My thought is that if it were added to the full forum listing, it would show up automatically when someone logs in and hits the "New" button just as other new posts in the full listing do. Rather than having to do extra clicks on the off chance that someone has added something to the Gallery or Showcase. If there were some indication that there was new material there, it'd be used more. Get more views for certain and possibly more posts.

I can only speak for myself, but I rarely check it since it looks exactly the same whether there is new stuff there or not.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

I noticed a BIG change in a lot of things when we came to this new format.
it may be one of those things that the developers have in place that can't be changed.
if something works for you in one way, I guess you just keep on doing it that way.
Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Yeah, that's why I suggested above that anyone who posts to the Gallery (or Showcase) should start a discussion saying that they'd done so. It's the best work-around I could think of.
This place seems to thrive on pictures. When I welcome someone aboard, I always add "Looking forward to seeing your work." for that very reason. As do many others here. The old "a picture is worth a thousand words."
Oh well, at least we gave it a shot.
Take it easy, bud.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

May be consider making a sticky post at the top of “introduction “ or ”general discussion “on how to fined and use the two Galleries Is a thought. If you think that would do any thing to help.


----------



## colin.p (7 mo ago)

I guess I should spend a bit of time rooting around this site. Should've known there would be a section for "pitchers".
Some crackin' good stuff for sure.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

colin.p said:


> I guess I should spend a bit of time rooting around this site. Should've known there would be a section for "pitchers".
> Some crackin' good stuff for sure.


yeah, where I come from, "Photo Album" is the "norm".


----------

